# 2X IASCA/MECA NORCAL MOBILE WARZ SACRAMENTO CA 8/4/13



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

This is an alternate location for the ongoing Norcal Mobile Warz series. Due to show conflicts and scheduling the location and date has been changed and combined for July and August and bumped up to a 2X event. Hope to see some So-Cal folks.

Chris Alston's Chassis Works
8661 Younger Creek Dr. 
Sacramento, CA 95828


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Sounds like fun, see you all there.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

No Comments, so sad? 

If I was to attempt to have a show down in So-Cal who would come out? I am looking at coming down possibly around the end of August to do a MECA/IASCA event. it would be like this event with both SPL and SQ.


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

A few Team AX members will head down to Socal to support. Make it happen Kimo


----------



## benzc230 (Feb 24, 2012)

We be there, make it a double points event...


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Definately a MECA 2X for sure in So-Cal if location works out. Maybe even an IASCA 2X.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## zacjones99 (May 11, 2009)

When's a good time for interested spectators to show up?


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

Won't be able to make sac But you know I'll make SoCal 
John


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

I'm waiting Kimo, bring it down here...I'll try and bring both of my cars.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Jazzi,
Are we still on for a meet up at this event so I can pick up my power cells?
Thanks again in advance. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

badfish said:


> Won't be able to make sac But you know I'll make SoCal
> John


Damn John.
I was looking forward to the new changes since I saw you last. :thumbsup:
Well there's always next time.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Jazzi,
> Are we still on for a meet up at this event so I can pick up my power cells?
> Thanks again in advance.
> 
> ...


Yep yep. I picked them up and put them in the Golf, and they have been sitting there ever since because I don't want to move them again (haha!).

I also have something for our friend RenoSound.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Wonderful!
I know they're heavy so this is greatly appreciated. :thumbsup:

On a different note to everyone attending, don't forget to bring chairs.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## zacjones99 (May 11, 2009)

I'd like to attend. What time?


----------



## benzc230 (Feb 24, 2012)

If you are competing, registration starts at 10am. Spectators can show anytime during the day.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Brett, u still don't have your batteries? Lol


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

BigRed said:


> Brett, u still don't have your batteries? Lol


Nope. 

Worse yet, I just got back from the show and no one was there......why?
Because someone scheduled it for Sunday instead of the usual Saturday.
Guess I should have read the thread details better.
Poor Jazzi, I think I woke him up when I called to see wtf was going on. :mean:
So I came back home instead of insuring that I would be the first one there tomorrow morning.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

BigRed said:


> Brett, u still don't have your batteries? Lol


See you there tomorrow Jim.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I felt pretty bad for you Bret, except I've done that before with other things. Sometimes I show up the Sunday a week before, just in case, you know...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Jazzi said:


> I felt pretty bad for you Bret, except I've done that before with other things. Sometimes I show up the Sunday a week before, just in case, you know...


No worries.
See you in an hour. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Nope.
> 
> Worse yet, I just got back from the show and no one was there......why?
> Because someone scheduled it for Sunday instead of the usual Saturday.
> ...


Don't you hate fine print ?


----------



## zacjones99 (May 11, 2009)

Hey I just wanted to thank all the Team Bassic guys at the meet for their hospitality. This was the first meet I've been to and it was a great experience. SQHemi's Charger and Kimo's Benz were fantastic, the Dynaudio car was pimpin', and all the guys on the team were really welcoming and provided some real insights to my upcoming install. Thanks again guys!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

So is MECA coming South?


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

It's looking like 1st Saturday of November there will be a 2x So Cal MECA show. Talking to a few shops now. I will have it up on the schedule next week. I am looking to do SPL, SQ, and install.

If I see a decent turn-out and it all goes well, I will have another show in January.


----------

